# Doors on a Loading dock



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok


I am thinking of adding a loading dock on the side of one of my building.

The doors are going to be the old style wooden sliding type.

Do you think that making the door the size of a Aristo Craft box car door would look Ok ? 

Should it be taller? and wider ? 

JJ


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

My guess is, the size of a boxcar door should be about right.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I like the idea of having the freight doors being the same size as the boxcar. That way you couldn't receive a piece of freight that won't fit in the boxcar. A kind of self-limiting feature, not that that happens on real in the real world and pretty un-prototypical! 

I used to work for a freight forwarding company and it was sometimes an issue that received freight could not be shipped via container or rail car since it didn't fit and had to be re-crated or sent via a different mode of transportation.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Would be neat if you could use boxcar doors! You could get them from a scrap dealer, all roads and colors...... 
I'd go double wide so one forklift loads as another goes for more...

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays 

John


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ here is a few different freight doors I have done, some to resemble double swinging doors some to resemble inside sliding doors, just for other ideas
Dennis


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 24 Dec 2013 10:27 AM 
Ok


I am thinking of adding a loading dock on the side of one of my building.

The doors are going to be the old style wooden sliding type.

Do you think that making the door the size of a Aristo Craft box car door would look Ok ? 

Should it be taller? and wider ? 

JJ 

I working in warehouses and frt. docks during summer school vac. Dad was a dock Forman and we unloading Frt. cars early in the morning like 2am. Custom Cartage Co ( Bower's Drayage Trucking.) on Front Street That was they leased part of the long Southern Pacific Frt docks. 
All 8 doors we had were wooden haring bone style doors and were 8' W X 10 H. These frt. sheds around Sacramento were mostly built in the early 1900 and a bummer to get some of the doors to slide open. 
After that I worked for Howard Terminal that had a two block long warehouse and tho door was 10 ft W. X 12 high for high boom lift with clamp mach. to unload Appl, Paper " towels and etc", Cambell, & Soap that was in blocks for clamp storage from floor to 35 foot cellings. ( not pallets used on them.) 
So Door had to be wide to make the turns out of the 8', 10, & 12' Frt. car doors. Guess it depends on how old the building is J.J. 
Here is a link to one of my Frt. shed doors.. ( Can't insert any photos yet out of our storage space.) So just copy and past to see.
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/no...20here.JPG


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Noelw I just got another idea from you. I like your door. and I like the Number 



Theses are going to be mounted to the side of the building. They will be closed. Also they will not be able to be opened. There will be no portal behind them. They are just for show.


JJ


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

JJ: Just corrugate those beverage cans......in my case beer ....


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

These doors and windows are cut from a clear sheet of Precision Plastics and glued to the side of the styrofoam prior to the addition of the hydraulic cement coating. I paint them with patio paints. I like to paint the windows black on the insides prior to glueing them on to make them look reflective, but dark inside.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

John J I sent you a private message.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, your doors and the building look great.


----------

